# Washcloth Yarn



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

What are the best yarns to use for washcloths, dish cloths & baby washcloths? Thanks. New here but am enjoying lurking. Toni


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Cotton yarn is the only kind to use for cloths. They can be thrown in the washer and dryer over and over again and they last forever. Have fun!


----------



## Jeanniebob (Sep 13, 2011)

Cotton, by far is the best. Acrylic yarn does not soak up water well, it will melt if exposed to high temps, and tends to be rougher to the skin. Cotton soaks up water very well, washed like a dream, like kayrein said lasts forever, softens over time. I would never use any other yarn for wash cloths except cotton. It also comes in lovely colors and weights so you have a choice. Remember, Mother Nature made cotton, a bunch of chemicals made acrylic.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

YoMaMi said:


> What are the best yarns to use for washcloths, dish cloths & baby washcloths? Thanks. New here but am enjoying lurking. Toni


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Face/body = 50-50% cotton-acrylic = it's so fab you'll never go back to 100% cotton. Work for dishcloths, too and the matching HAND TOWELS in this are divine.

They make a 55-45% cotton acrylic, too.

So soft, supple compared to the 100% cotton; Wipes a fine table and scrubs those dishes, too. In the tub/shower? Oh, yes!

I make cloths in these sizes:

Regular = 7 x 7 inch

Baby = 4 x 4
...This works for a child and his/her toy kitchen, too

Doll house size; Measure the house or consider the scale.

MINIATURE knitting, too by UNPLYING the 4 plies from the yarn strand = use one ply.

Good luck!

Donna Rae :thumbup:


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Well YoMaMi, I would have said 100% cotton, but after reading Donna Rae's remarks (more than one post) I may have to try the blend. For kitchen cloths I like to through them in with some bleach (I know it makes the color fade, but it makes me feel like they are cleaner.) I'm not sure how the blend will do with bleach, but I'm going to try it.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

YoMaMi said:


> What are the best yarns to use for washcloths, dish cloths & baby washcloths? Thanks. New here but am enjoying lurking. Toni


Bernat makes a cotton yarn called handcrafter, I believe. I like the texture of it and that it also comes in really large balls as well as the wee ones. Sugar n Cream makes one very similar. I haven't tried it. Cotton yarns of any brand would, I think, be the most durable and best to use for dish/wash/cloths.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I always bought those little balls of 100% cotton sugar and cream.. peaches and cream.. I don't remember but they are by lily... then I bought some lion brand because the color was what I wanted and I am getting almost 3 large dish cloths out of 1 skein.. I will continue to buy lion brand.. but I am curious about the blend that donna mentioned so I might try one of those if I ever came across one... cotton is hard on the hands.. it knits up tight which is probably why its good for the designs on the nice dish cloths.. tighter makes the design pop out and cotton is very absorbant so thats another reason for it to be used. Acrylic is not absorbant and wool will felt...


----------



## arcmap (Oct 6, 2011)

I just read everyone's reply and I must agree that cotton yarn is what to use. I have use that for many years and I get asked from family members to make more. But as a spinner I know that there is another yarn that would work better but the cost (for me) is more than I would want to spend. That yarn is made from flax, it is linen yarn. The more linen is used and washed the softer it becomes. Like cotton it is very absorbent. I have used linen in weaving and love it. My only problem with it is the cost and not available at most knitting stores. I have to go to a weaving store or order on-line.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

In my opinion, cotton yarns are best for all those - however, I think that a cotton wool blend would also be nice for face and baby (more cotton than wool content, I would think, for absorption) and I've seen some very soft and nice organic cottons. Linen or linen blends would also work - pure linen yarns feel quite stiff and "string" like when bought, but they soften quickly when worked up and washed. The only thing I would avoid would be mercerized cottons - I find the mercerizing process seems to affect the absorption quality. My opinions...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I use only 100% NON-MERCERIZED cotton... like Sugar and Cream or Peaches and cream. You have to wash it once to get the "finish" off the yarn, and after that you cannot beat it for absorbancy.

I use my kitchen cloths as counter towels, rather than scrub dishes with them. When they are soaking wet I can wring out the excess water and they will keep absorbing water, even when wet. So great!

Here are a couple of my patterns I shared with KP, for solid colored cottons:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-20247-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-27427-1.html


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

The softest and best yarn I have used for dishcloths/facecloths is Luna by Cascade. Feels good when working with it, and is much nicer than Sugar and Cream. Some Sugar and Cream is softer than others, I don't know why that is, but I do look for the softer balls.


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

Dishcloths I make with 100% cotton yarn. Washcloths and baby washcloths I use the softest baby yarn I can find that can be put in the washer and dryer or the soft Egyptian cotton yarn. Bamboo yarn is also very soft and knits up nicely for washcloths. I am going to check out the Luna by Cascade yarn that grammasam mentioned!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Donna Ray what brand do you use. ? I have always used the 100% cotton but never dry them in the dryer because of shrinkage which is a pain so if the blend of acrylic and cotton work well for you then I am all for trying something new. Linda


e.ridenh said:


> YoMaMi said:
> 
> 
> > What are the best yarns to use for washcloths, dish cloths & baby washcloths? Thanks. New here but am enjoying lurking. Toni
> ...


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

I haven't tried it but for miniature knitting a lady I knew years ago used DMC cross stitch floss. I imagine Anchor or Coates would be the same. She was allergic to yarns and found this to be a great solution.


----------

